# Anavar pct



## carpix (Apr 25, 2014)

I am 43 years, 108 kg and in the working hard in gym 4,5 days in the week last 3 years .For the first time i will take steroid and i buyed Anavar Steroxlab 50 mg 100 pcs.My cycle gonna be only Anavar cycle 6 weeks 50 mg ED + tribulus couse i heared a lot of bad things about anavar libido supression.I am looking for advice what should i use  after cycle and how long?Thanks


----------



## TriniJuice (Apr 25, 2014)

Add some test man,
Also I would order a labmax test kit to make sure what you have is even anavar (its faked way to often)
Side Note..Add some test man
Var only cycles are for females and people on uk.muscle...bloody wankers (that's how you say that right? lol)


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 25, 2014)

dont run var without test..u can if u want but its a waste


----------



## carpix (Apr 25, 2014)

Nice 3 replys with no answer on question


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 25, 2014)

carpix said:


> I am 43 years, 108 kg and in the working hard in gym 4,5 days in the week last 3 years .For the first time i will take steroid and i buyed Anavar Steroxlab 50 mg 100 pcs.My cycle gonna be only Anavar cycle 6 weeks 50 mg ED + tribulus couse i heared a lot of bad things about anavar libido supression.I am looking for advice what should i use  after cycle and how long?Thanks



I've never ran Var, but it's known to really only shine in terms of strength. There's better compounds for mass, athletic performance, etc... You're better off running the same dose of test i.e. 350mg / week along with aromasin 25mg M/W/F if you're looking to stay dry, prolly less expensive too.


----------



## carpix (Apr 25, 2014)

This is question and its posted in pct section,,I am looking for advice what should i use after anavar cycle and how long?Thanks,, (thanks to ppl who want to help with advice to explain me to stuck anavar with some else but will stay on like i said in first post only anavar cycle)


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 25, 2014)

carpix said:


> I am looking for advice what should i use  after cycle and how long?Thanks



This can be answered using the search feature. You should already know HCG + Clomid + Nolva are used post-cycle. If you asked for opinions on HCG e.g. during cycle vs blast only, or substituting one of the aforementioned SERMs for Torem, then there's a solid question. But you're asking questions that immediately indicate you've done zero research and prolly shouldn't run anything until you have a better grasp of the basics


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 25, 2014)

Anavar and tribulus? Damnnnnnn son slow downnnnnn


----------



## graniteman (Apr 26, 2014)

6 weeks of Var imo you don't need a pct, while it will shut you down, maybe some hcg at the end 2 weeks but thats a pretty mild go


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 26, 2014)

carpix said:


> Nice 3 replys with no answer on question



all men run var only


----------



## carpix (Apr 29, 2014)

Thank you graniteman for answer


----------



## M_T Pockets (May 10, 2014)

Bro your my age and need to step back a few and do more research. Since ive joined this site ive learned quite a bit and need to learn alot more. I like you was a dbol inhaler lol. I will be running a cycle here pretty soon w test and honestly its the way to go. Dont just take orals as its not the best for your health. You will be happy you listened.


----------

